# Windham Weaponry AR



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Can I get some opinions on Windham Weaponry's ARs? I'm in the learning phase of this AR game. I've read a little about specifications and think I'm beginning to get the hang of it. Just want some opinions on companies. Thank you in advance.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Cant tell you about Windham but here is a thread I started when I built my first AR. Some good info there.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/build-my-ar-contest-109717/


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't quote me but I think Windham is bushmaster 2.0. When Bushmaster got bought out the factory got shut down, previous owner bought the plant and tooling back, rehired a bunch of the old employees and started Windham.

http://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/windham-weaponry-src-ar15-review/


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

That's the same thing i heard, basically old school bushmaster. Quality is supposedly allot better than a new bushmaster.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you all. I heard Windham was Bushmaster based too. I read a little about the company and I really like their warranty. As I look at the other sites listed, I see there are a lot of configurations. Not sure I want to build my own but I bet its a lot of fun


----------



## rebuilt (Sep 19, 2011)

Windham is the old employees that left bushmaster after they were purchased by Remington, they are even based in the old Bushmaster factory in Maine. Everyone seems to like them over on ar-15.com, Lifetime warranty on the rifles aswell. They also seem on level field price wise as other manufactures.


----------

